# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  آلية سكوربيون الأردنيه

## معاذ ملحم

المشاريع - سكوربيون 

آلية سكوربيون عبارة عن آلية استطلاع مقاتلة خفيفة (مجنزرة) تم تطويرها من قبل مركز الملك عبد الله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير من خلال تطوير نظام ضبط الرمي وقوة النار للآلية مع المحافظة على قابلية الحركة ومستوى الحماية للآلية وذلك لتلبية متطلبات القوات المسلحة الأردنية.




التسليح

مدفع رئيسي عيار 30 ملم(2A72). 

رشاش محوري عيار 26و7 ملم. 

أربعة قواذف KORNET مضادة للدبابات. 





المواصفات

الطاقم: 3 (سائق، آمر، معبىء). 

المحرك: Cummins. 

صندوق التروس: TN 15 شبه اوتوماتيكي. 

الطول: 288و5 م. 

العرض: 134و2 م. 

الارتفاع: 102و2 م. 

الوزن: 7و8 طن. 

السرعة القصوى: 5و72 كم/س. 

نظام ضبط الرمي: SAVAN-K. 




النقل جوا: C-130 Hercules. 
وهي من اروع الطائرات بنظري أنا 

وهي طائره شراعيه ... و انا مشتاق لأركب فيها مره ثانيه 

الله يرحم أيام القاعده العسكريه في الجفر و ماركا و المفرق

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو يا حلو يسلموا عالموضوع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> 


 
شكرا  يا ابو الخل على المرور على راسي يا باشا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> شو يا حلو يسلموا عالموضوع


 
على راسي يا مزوق عيونك الحلوين 

 :Smile:  :Icon31:  :Smile:

----------

